# editar y renombrar mp3 desde consola

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Normalmente he usado aplicaciones con entorno grafico para reproducir, etiquetar usando musicbrainz y renombrar los archivos mp3.

Quodlibe y exfalso, listen etc.

Todos ellos cumplen perfectamente su funcion.

No necesito tantas opciones para solo reproducir  un archivo de audio. Ahora estoy usando cmus. 

Ademas de poder usarlo sin las X, tener pocas dependencias y ser personalizable cumple su funcion perfectamente.

La cuestion es que todos estos reproductores "necesitan" tener perfectamente etiquetados todos los archivos para organizar la biblioteca musical  en base al ID3.

Mi pregunta es encontar una aplicacion en consola que pueda conectarse a la base de datos de musicbrainz, tracktype o similares para etiquetar los mp3.

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

En el directorio donde tengas los *.mp3 --> ls *.mp3 >lista.m3u -->mpg123 -@ lista.m3u.

Requisito indispensable tener mpg123 instalado, la lista creada de esa forma se puede usar con mplayer y muchos otros reproductores.

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por la respuesta.

Me referia a editar masivamente los campos artista, titulo, etc del ID3 de los mp3 desde el terminal.

Con entorno grafico conozco unos cuantos, pero no he encontrado ninguno que se conecte a musicbrainz desde la consola.

Hacerlo uno por uno es tedioso.

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

yo no lo he usado nunca pero según la man el programa lltag igual te puede ayudar, al menos tiene las opciones --recursive y --rename.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Puedes probar Beets (http://beets.radbox.org/):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The purpose of beets is to get your music collection right once and for all. It catalogs your collection, automatically improving its metadata as it goes using the MusicBrainz database. (It also downloads cover art for albums it imports.) Then it provides a bouquet of tools for manipulating and accessing your music.
> 
> 

 

Command-Line Interface Reference:

http://beets.readthedocs.org/en/1.0rc2/reference/cli.html

Si no te convence una busqueda en Google por "linux ID3 command musicbrainz" o "linux ID3 cli musicbrainz" te dara mas resultados.

Salu2.

PD: En Portage Beets esta masked.

----------

